# My Recovery - My Story - almost totally Recovered .



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

----


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Space monkey , i checked your profile . You're pretty sure that your sick . That's the main problem that you think that your sick . so whats if your not sick and thinking your sick ? your will be stuck in a loop. And google is full of answers it wont help you . just heal your body/Mind/Spirit naturally with food and try to research how to get your supplements via foods . This Will overcome anything. even cancer .


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nice post


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I have actually heard a lot about zinc and copper being the cause of DP/DR and how them getting the right supplements of it has made it decrease or even go away. I'm going to try it.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Honestly that shit isn't necessary but I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

The problem with most of the people on here who've had this shit for a long time is they are constantly looking for a cure. The only cure is forgetting the condition exists. I've had it for 2 months and I'm 90% better.

All I've been doing is staying busy, exercising like a freak, getting good sleep, and staying positive


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Jij123 you still have a long journey pal , you will dig for this post later . I mentioned that dp/dr doesn't hurt , you hurt your self from thinking . Its not a bad idea to naturally heal your urself after trying therapies and a bunch of money-wasting cures.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

RPJ , i had one like yours start doing my plans the gut,liver and the heavy metal toxicity . You will feel the difference in a couple ot days. 
And keep in mind that dp/dr is here to fix you . Not to break you . Your breaking yourself .
Talk to me privately if that ease your case.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Phocus its a very tricky process ! I struggeld a lot with it. In my country lebanon theres no such tests , hair analysis i had to do it by my own . Read the articles of dr wilson carefully . And do the diet . The healing cryisis has the same effect . Stay strong


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

jij exercising and staying positive and sleeping a lot is very very much to do for a dp/dr .

in my case i had a very bad body because of alcohol , drugs , stress and a bad lifestyle.

now i remembered , i used to work double shift , one as a bartender and one as a IT technician . i barley got 4-5 hours of sleep .

so doing these steps will rejuvenates you inside out .


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

And Jij Your still far behind , you will come back to this post later in your life .

for now its okey for you to exercice.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

RPG i got the same feelings as you . i was stuck in my bed for a long time . sometimes i felt like im shocking , like something is sucking me out of my body .
if your on the right track just surrender the healing crisis is sever too . 
read spiritual book its give u strength , and don't sit to much time alone . if its very hard find a friend who love talking . give him a call .
i used to dig for my old family photos and remember how life was . it gives you hope .
i recommend you to do the gut/liver detox . and do a heavy metal detox too . it took me long because i was eating healthy foods like avocado , shrimps and high copper food thinking its a super-food for the brain . that tricked me , but now you know .
and STOP MASTURBATING ! you will feel the difference in two days .I know how hard is to fall asleep , so masturbation is a good way to relax you i know , but believe me its wiping your nervous system and metal balance .
talk to me privately if you feel better i don't mind .


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Lichaart said:


> Phocus its a very trick process ! I struggeld a lot with it. In my country lebanon theres no such tests , hair analysis i had to do it by my own . Read the articles of dr wilson carefully . And do the diet . The healing cryisis has the same effect . Stay strong


Luckily in the UK there are lots of tests available, will definitely be trying it out depending on how the tests come back


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

RPJ said:


> Please just dig me a hole to bury me in
> I don't want to live anymore.


no place for negativity here.

just start doing the steps and follow my tips then we'll re-talk about the hole


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Phocus said:


> Luckily in the UK there are lots of tests available, will definitely be trying it out depending on how the tests come back


You have to be aware of your gut , liver and kidneys . everything is related


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> You presumptuous fool! How dare you assume to know anything about me. People like you make me sick. Welcome to my ignore list. Good riddance!
> 
> :angry:


SORRY !


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

RPJ said:


> Nice to see you find it funny that I want to kill myself, at least you're able to joke around about it. I'm not joking.
> 
> I wish I was as credulous as you are.


I DIDN'T find it funny , i was trying to be funny .


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

You telling me I'm a long way off is retarded. You don't know how I'm feeling. Now to mention of the recovery stories about 1% advocate some sort of naturopath bullshit.

I'm glad you recovered. I can tell you for sure I'm not a long way off and I won't reread your post because it's all placebo.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Jjj123 said:


> You telling me I'm a long way off is retarded. You don't know how I'm feeling. Now to mention of the recovery stories about 1% advocate some sort of naturopath bullshit.
> 
> I'm glad you recovered. I can tell you for sure I'm not a long way off and I won't reread your post because it's all placebo.


When you spend more than your car or home price on medicament and hospitals and tests and you find nothing where do you expect to search ? If doctors rejects you by giving you chilling pills ? i'll be grateful if you guide me for a cheaper cure .


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Jjj123 said:


> You telling me I'm a long way off is retarded. You don't know how I'm feeling. Now to mention of the recovery stories about 1% advocate some sort of naturopath bullshit.
> 
> I'm glad you recovered. I can tell you for sure I'm not a long way off and I won't reread your post because it's all placebo.


And don't misunderstand me when i told you your far away , i'm not good in English to use the right words , i meant that in my 1st stages of dp/dr exercising and thinking positive was enough for me .

but later , when you go deep in your consciousness and self travel you find more thing that needs attention . your far more than a piece of meat with some bones and a brain .

that was my point .


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

RPJ said:


> Nice to see you find it funny that I want to kill myself, at least you're able to joke around about it. I'm not joking.
> 
> I wish I was as credulous as you are.


I dont think I saw anywhere in his post that he was finding it funny.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

I think you guys might be taking things this guy is saying the wrong way. Obviously English is not his first language, so sometimes it might be hard for him to explain correctly what he means.
He was under no obligation to come on here and share his story - im sure his intentions are well. He just wanted to share his story and hope that someone might get good use from it. 
Does not look to me like the guy has anything to gain from this post other than sharing what worked for him. As we all know - what works for some people wont work for others.

Lichaart - thank you for sharing your information with us and congratulations on your recovery.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

partiedtoohard said:


> I think you guys might be taking things this guy is saying the wrong way. Obviously English is not his first language, so sometimes it might be hard for him to explain correctly what he means.
> He was under no obligation to come on here and share his story - im sure his intentions are well. He just wanted to share his story and hope that someone might get good use from it.
> Does not look to me like the guy has anything to gain from this post other than sharing what worked for him. As we all know - what works for some people wont work for others.
> 
> Lichaart - thank you for sharing your information with us and congratulations on your recovery.


Thanks pal , good to see some positive people around .

i was thinking to delete the whole topic/account because of the negativity around.

1 Good comment is enough for leaving it .


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Lichaart said:


> Thanks pal , good to see some positive people around .
> 
> i was thinking to delete the whole topic/account because of the negativity around.
> 
> 1 Good comment is enough for leaving it .


Yeah leave it up, if its good enough to help one person out there than it was worth the effort. 
Even it it keeps someones spirit up as they see someone has also recovered, it helps for sure.

I try to stay away from the negativity around here as well, there seems to be quite a bit floating around here. Dont let it get to you, I did and im sure it caused me setbacks, but I know better now.


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

RPJ said:


> So I guess that means people like me are never going to recover then? Because my dp is so bad that it's impossible to ignore. I can't even see straight or stand up without feeling like I'm about to die. The pain I'm going through is too immense and whenever I see people like you saying shit like this I think you have a much milder form of DP than I do, or we're not suffering from the same conditon. You're basically telling me that the cure to being completely engulfed in flames is to ignore it. Okay then I guess I'm fucked since that is fucking impossible to ignore.


The symptoms will lesson and you'll be able to carry on


----------



## Alex222 (Nov 9, 2016)

Lichaart, why you deleted this post?
It was very good one, i just wanted to read it again because it was filed with very good advices.
I have toxic metals in my body, i did the analisys, but until i read this i was not thinking that it can be releated with my dp/dr.
I had blood analisys, and something was wrong with my liver, after that i found the toxic metals in my body, like lead...
I never did anything about it, but i am now. 
Im going tommorow to get everything i need for my detox treatment.
I am happy you recovered, every new story gives hope to the rest of us.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

congrats on your recovery!

don't get bothered by sufferers comments as it is hard to see the light _you've been in depths of it too.

i've seen ASM posts on this forum and i believe he's clever, sharp and analyses things deeply. i wish to see the day ASM posts a "OUT OF DP/DR" recovery thread soon. also other sufferers.

i read your post and it doesn't give me a "rational" way out. you know what i'm talkin about. when it comes to dp/dr i don't care if its about chakras or trauma processing or hormones or intense exercise, i'll fuckin do anything to be able to feel real again. but in your post it's kinda vague to me what helped you the most and if you ARE TRULY OUT OF DP/DR.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Please don't delete it,put it back!, what this site needs is more hope and love!!!!


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I missed it what was it about ???


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

I posted again with some modifications


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for re post it, great job, it complements what I'm studying about Copper overload, I'm improving my healing every single day, I know it's hard because you feel like you are your own enemy and it's not that the way we should see it, because you are your best friend, you are yourself and nobody gonna do what's in your hands to do, so ass in the air and wings flying away!!!!❤???????????????????? Shalom!!!!!


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

That escalated quickly


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Interesting post though. I was recently on the GAPS diet for gut healing i don't know if you've heard of it. Food proteins pass into my breastmilk when they shouldn't and my daughter reacts to the food I eat so I tried to heal both our guts. After 2 years of a very restricted diet I've hit a stage where I just can't bear to stick to GAPS anymore and my healthy diet has slipped. I've just started taking zinc though and might try some of the other supplements you listed.


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Leah87 said:


> Thank you so much for re post it, great job, it complements what I'm studying about Copper overload, I'm improving my healing every single day, I know it's hard because you feel like you are your own enemy and it's not that the way we should see it, because you are your best friend, you are yourself and nobody gonna do what's in your hands to do, so ass in the air and wings flying away!!!!❤ Shalom!!!!!


I like your vibes , keep it up


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

wakemeupinside said:


> Interesting post though. I was recently on the GAPS diet for gut healing i don't know if you've heard of it. Food proteins pass into my breastmilk when they shouldn't and my daughter reacts to the food I eat so I tried to heal both our guts. After 2 years of a very restricted diet I've hit a stage where I just can't bear to stick to GAPS anymore and my healthy diet has slipped. I've just started taking zinc though and might try some of the other supplements you listed.


GAPS is good but not for all cases . GAPS focus on your gut . Dr Wilson's diet is deeper than i thought . Try the whole free program . Read it carefully


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I have had DR for 10 years and have been slowly getting better, I can't wait to look through the entirety of your post ( I am at work so I could only read a little bit of it  ) but from the little bit I read was what I have been doing in my own life (positive mindset, better dieting, cutting out booze, meditation, learning new things) every positive change you make helps a little bit so you gotta keep trying! I think that most struggle so much because they can't get out of the hopeless state, I was like that for the first 4 years and it was nothing but depression, sadness, panic attacks, freak outs, and suicidal thoughts.... thanks for the awesome post Lichaart!


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

RedSky said:


> I have had DR for 10 years and have been slowly getting better, I can't wait to look through the entirety of your post ( I am at work so I could only read a little bit of it  ) but from the little bit I read was what I have been doing in my own life (positive mindset, better dieting, cutting out booze, meditation, learning new things) every positive change you make helps a little bit so you gotta keep trying! I think that most struggle so much because they can't get out of the hopeless state, I was like that for the first 4 years and it was nothing but depression, sadness, panic attacks, freak outs, and suicidal thoughts.... thanks for the awesome post Lichaart!


i already said , dp/dr is just here to make you better,there's no other reason just find your cause .Sometimes i miss the dp/dr it makes you feel real , aware of everything , like you are watching yourself from the inside , but at the same time you feel lonely bcz your the only one feeling this way . SINCE no one can explain to us what's going on , we think we're insane and unreal . i wish i have a couple friends around me that have dp/dr I BET


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

All this shit is placebo. I am 90% cured and I didn't do any of that stuff.

It's all just time and good self care.

Then the last phase is getting back to life.

Now that I'm working again, I'll be over this shit in no time.

Meditation helps, working out helps, sleep helps.

Get back to a real life once the symptoms are bearable and stop looking for a magic cure.


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

Lichaart said:


> Space monkey , i checked your profile . You're pretty sure that your sick . That's the main problem that you think that your sick . so whats if your not sick and thinking your sick ? your will be stuck in a loop. And google is full of answers it wont help you . just heal your body/Mind/Spirit naturally with food and try to research how to get your supplements via foods . This Will overcome anything. even cancer .


this post gave me cancer


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Jjj123 said:


> All this shit is placebo. I am 90% cured and I didn't do any of that stuff.
> It's all just time and good self care.
> Then the last phase is getting back to life.
> Now that I'm working again, I'll be over this shit in no time.
> ...


Then go back to your work with your negativity , you will need it there . Don't judge before tying pal. Those with 20 years of dp didn't tried to do what your saying you think ?
Gd luck with your 10% left .


----------

